# My darlings :)



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey, i wanna show you my mice, not all er good typed, but theyre all wery cute, and all of them have a special place in my heart <3































































































































Not all are shown, but they will come on the site some day 

Mie and the Mice / Denmark.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Moderator bump


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

WoodWitch said:


> Moderator bump


I dont understand ??


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

LovelyMouse said:


> WoodWitch said:
> 
> 
> > Moderator bump
> ...


You tried to post this prior to making an introduction so it could not be approved. Now you have posted an intro all your posts are fine but this one was lost as it was made a while ago. I just bumped it so it is current and people can see it 

Very pretty mice by the way


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Awww!! There all so cute


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the satin PEW's ears :love1 Beautiful mice! And that last mouse has a really long tail!!
And this mouse:








Look at those whiskers!! :lol:


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

WoodWitch said:


> LovelyMouse said:
> 
> 
> > WoodWitch said:
> ...


ooh okay  Thanks


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Emfa Mouse said:


> I love the satin PEW's ears :love1 Beautiful mice! And that last mouse has a really long tail!!
> And this mouse:
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: Yes theyre wery long, he was born short haired, but grown into this lovely long hair  He is just wonderful  Yes the silver satin tan girl is just beautiful, i have to of her brothers, and i bought the mother also ..  i expect a litter from her brother about 2 weeks  i am so looking forward to it


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

i wish i had as many mice as you im jelious but im spoiling my 5 adults and 9 bubs


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

wonderfull  i had a little giggle at the long haired, just adorable


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovely!!!!!


----------

